# Suffolk University Police Dispatcher



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

*Dispatcher (University Police)*
Institution:
*Suffolk University*

Location:
Boston, MA

Category:
Admin - Police and Public Safety

Posted:
04/04/2016

Type:
Full Time

*Summary of Position:*

A dispatcher is a full-time (40 hours per week) position and works directly for the Police and Security Department under the direction of the Shift Supervisor.

*Primary/Principal Responsibilities:*


Duties include but not are not limited to the receiving and transmitting of emergency and non-emergency calls for the university, by radio, telephone and computer systems, person to person and any other means of communication.
A dispatcher must monitor closed circuit television monitors, monitor alarm systems, maintain paper and electronic records, apply skills to computer aided dispatching, write reports, monitor multiple radio frequencies, and monitor foot traffic.
The dispatcher must exhibit professional standards and provide excellent customer service in all interactions. The dispatcher must maintain professional standards, wear a uniform and follow the rules and regulations of the department and the University.
*Requirements/Qualifications:*


A dispatcher must demonstrate and maintain good judgment with the ability to independently respond and act quickly, accurately evaluate information and situations, and make appropriate decisions in routine, non-routine and emergency situations.
Ability to maintain self-control, poise, composure and concentration while working in a fast paced multi-tasking environment with numerous interruptions and noise; must be able remain calm, think clearly and use sound judgment when working with high pressure and stressful emergency situations.
Knowledge of generally accepted office procedures, practices and work methods, including strong record-keeping and prioritization skills; ability to type and operate general office and computerized equipment; ability to read, write, and spell at a level sufficient for satisfactory job performance.
Possess excellent communication skill; speak clearly and concisely, follow oral and written instructions, transfer information accurately, and handle a wide range of interpersonal interactions effectively.
Ability to learn standard broadcasting procedures, FCC rules regarding law enforcement radio transmission, and the 10-code system.
Ability to establish and maintain effective working relationships, interact with all members of the campus community and general public. Ability to maintain the confidentiality of sensitive information.
Ability to successfully complete all training, including appropriate basic and advanced dispatcher training courses within the probationary period or within a period required by the Department.
Ability to comply with all departmental uniform and equipment standards.
The dispatcher must be able to be certified for access into the criminal justice information system. This will include the completion and passing of a written exam, hands on applications, finger prints, and a criminal record check.
The dispatcher must attend required training programs including but not limited to CPR, basic first aid and AED application.
The dispatcher must possess excellent written and verbal skills, apply written and verbal skills while working under stress, have the ability to apply excellent verbal and written skills for long periods of time, be assigned to a Dispatch Center for eight hours or more, work any and all shifts, work overtime and understand that he/she may be required to work at the direction of the Shift Supervisor.
*Other Employment Requirements:*


Must have a high school diploma or GED.
Must be 18 years of age.
The University will conduct a background check which will include a criminal record check. A pre-employment physical exam and drug screen are required. Fingerprints are required. The University will conduct a verification of previous employment and reference checks.

*Physical activities include but are not limited to:*


Sitting and standing for extended periods of time;
Walking and running as needed;
Walking up and down stairs;
Ability to utilize human senses, sight, sound, touch, taste, smell.
*Work environment:*


Ability to work inside and outside of building during all types of weather;
Ability to work flexible hours including all rotating shift assignments, nights, weekends, holidays; available for on-call assignment and overtime as needed;
Ability to sit or stand at a location for long periods of time;
Ability to walk for extended periods of time.
*Other:*

The use of tobacco products while on duty is prohibited.

*Application Information*
Contact:
University Police
Suffolk University

Online App. Form:
http://app.jobvite.com/CompanyJobs/Careers.aspx?c=qg19Vfw5&j=oXLU2fwo&k=Apply


----------

